# Pineapple on Pizza??



## queertactics (Aug 11, 2017)

this is without a doubt THE most important question of all time -- 

do you like pineapple on pizza? yes or no?


----------



## pizzapie44 (Aug 11, 2017)

*evil*


----------



## allainah (Aug 11, 2017)

only sophisticated ppl like pineapple on pizza


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 11, 2017)

*Why in the big, wide world are people so hot and bothered about pineapple on pizza?! I like Hawaiian pizza, I like pizza without pineapple! There's no need to argue! It doesn't matter! It's just pizza!*


----------



## Pyoopi (Aug 11, 2017)

I never understood what the big huff was. Some people like anchovies on their pizza. Pineapple is so tame. 

Pineapple is so good yet so cruel since it "digests" the skin in your mouth. I felt that wrath after I drank a pineapple smoothie.


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 11, 2017)

I prefer pineapple alone, just the sweetness of pineapple doesn't really suit cheesy pizza. I love both foods, I just don't want to mix them.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 11, 2017)

I usually order Hawaiian pizza when I get the chance, so I'd say it's pretty good


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 11, 2017)

My opinion isn't really an option in the choices in the poll-I like it, but isn't my favorite topping out there.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 11, 2017)

Not a fan, but I don't really like pineapples at all anyways so eh.


----------



## bryantastic (Aug 12, 2017)

my mom loves and she always orders it, so it got pretty old pretty quick.


----------



## Goshi (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm the type of guy who pulls the whole cheese off my pizza and eats it just sauce on bread, so I don't mind.


----------



## Lunariati (Aug 12, 2017)

YESYESYES i looove pineapple pizza!! it's gotta be one of my favorite pizza toppings. when i was like 4 i'd get so excited over it 
i remember being really shocked too when i found out people didn't like pineapple on pizza


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2017)

It's an average topping, sometimes I feel as though it's too sweet and juicy.


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 12, 2017)

hawaiian pizza is great how dare u


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 12, 2017)

That's a big nono for me personally xD I've always hated the combination of sweet and salty, but pineapple as a pizza topping is just... eww, no thank you.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Aug 12, 2017)

Pineapple with ham on pizza is the best combination on pizza ever. I also like sundried tomatos on my pizza. People who have only had margarita are to worried about venturing out and trying new flavours!


----------



## Pop-tart (Aug 12, 2017)

Nope, don't like pineapple


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2017)

No no no and no.

Pineapple needs to be banned.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Aug 12, 2017)

This was also a Splatfest battle. "No pineapple on pizza" won that one, by the way. I don't like pineapple, so it's no contest.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 12, 2017)

Gordon Ramsey said Pineapple shouldn't be on pizza


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 12, 2017)

I used to love Hawaiian pizza, it was my fave. But now I don't eat ham, so without the ham I don't know what else I would pair with it. But I do miss it a lot. If i found a good ham/bacon sub you bet your butt I'd be eating it a lot!


----------



## Rasha (Aug 12, 2017)

you know, the only really great thing about pineapples is their shape, and that's it.


----------



## sej (Aug 12, 2017)

Of course! It's delicious!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 12, 2017)

Pineapple is my favorite topping and delicious on pizza. Fight me


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 12, 2017)

Your crzy if you think pineapple on pizza is good -.-


----------



## piske (Aug 12, 2017)

Ably.Saucey said:


> *Why in the big, wide world are people so hot and bothered about pineapple on pizza?! I like Hawaiian pizza, I like pizza without pineapple! There's no need to argue! It doesn't matter! It's just pizza!*



Haha, this response was so funny!

I like Hawaiian pizza, but I don't eat it very often. I think it would be weird if you had it with other toppings though.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 12, 2017)

i approve of pineapple on pizza


----------



## Byngo (Aug 12, 2017)

pineapple on pizza is gr8

ill bet you most people that trash pineapple pizza just hate it cuz it sorta became a meme


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Aug 12, 2017)

Byngo said:


> pineapple on pizza is gr8
> 
> ill bet you most people that trash pineapple pizza just hate it cuz it sorta became a meme



No. I disapprove pineapple on pizza because:

a) I hate pineapple and 
b) Sweetness kills the overall pizza flavor. 

Imo, a pizza should be salty and not sweet.


----------



## meo (Aug 12, 2017)

My husband loves it. I'm not necessarily grossed out by it but it's just not my thing. More pineapple pizza for him...


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 12, 2017)

no, No, NO, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

As Gordan Ramsay says, "You do NOT put pineapple on a ******* pizza."

FIGHT ME PEOPLE. _FIGHT_ ME.


----------



## meo (Aug 12, 2017)

Alien. said:


> no, No, NO, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> As Gordan Ramsay says, "You do NOT put pineapple on a ******* pizza."
> 
> FIGHT ME PEOPLE _FIGHT_ ME.


Gordon also is a jerk to vegans/vegetarians so...not really a personal role model I'd follow.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 12, 2017)

melsi said:


> Gordon also is a jerk to vegans/vegetarians so...not really a personal role model I'd follow.



A "jerk," huh? Sometimes being a "jerk" is just speaking the truth.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> Pineapple is my favorite topping and delicious on pizza. Fight me



I'm free anytime this weekend to fight.


----------



## queertactics (Aug 12, 2017)

I like pineapple on pizza but I don't eat pork so like I can't order a Hawaiian pizza because it's got ham lmao. So I've gotta go real custom if I really want pineapple on my pizza.


----------



## meo (Aug 12, 2017)

Alien. said:


> A "jerk," huh? Sometimes being a "jerk" is just speaking the truth.



Forcing or manipulating people to eat something in their dietary restrictions, which he's admitted and been filmed doing, is wrong period. Whether someone agrees with someone's practices or not, making someone sick, which feeding someone meat when they do not eat it can do, is extremely unprofessional of a chef...
But hey, you do you.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 12, 2017)

I'll just leave a quote from Steven Universe here:

"Son, someday you'll realize that all pizza is good pizza." ~Greg Universe


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 12, 2017)

melsi said:


> Forcing or manipulating people to eat something in their dietary restrictions, which he's admitted and been filmed doing, is wrong period. Whether someone agrees with someone's practices or not, making someone sick, which feeding someone meat when they do not eat it can do, is extremely unprofessional of a chef...
> But hey, you do you.



What he says is right. He has said things that are just meant to help people with their diet. Vegetarians/Vegans have no idea that not eating meat does not help animals in anyway. Be smart, don't be a vegetarian.


----------



## queertactics (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm honestly surprised Ramsey hasn't gotten health code violations himself -- you REALLY aren't supposed to be able to mess with people's dietary restrictions like that.

like tbh I'm lactose intolerant (and I made a poll about pizza!! haha!) and if I don't have pills before ingesting dairy I'm doubled over in pain within minutes... but somehow people still think it's just cause I'm being picky when I ask for soy in my latte. (Pro tip: don't be rude to food service workers but ask to speak to a manager and they'll almost always give you a full refund if a worker accidentally screws up your order re: dietary restrictions).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2017)

Pineapple is the devils fruit.


----------



## Irelia (Aug 12, 2017)

nevermind someone already used the gordon ramsey meme
damnit


----------



## Soigne (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm glad this website finally is getting some common sense.


----------



## theGoomy (Aug 12, 2017)

I have never eaten a pizza with pineapple, I am even surprised that this exists. I really wanted to try it.


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2017)

YES. I love pineapple on pizza. One of the admins ordered me one last year when I said I'd never tried it! 



Gonna drop a great pick-up line someone used on me a couple of weeks back: 

"Pineapple on pizza yay or nay? [Yay] Great now when are we sharing one?"


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 20, 2017)

I hate pineapples altogether. I assume it's better on pizza than by itself, but I'd still much rather just have a good cheese pizza instead.


----------



## unravel (Aug 21, 2017)

Whoever votes "yes"
You guys need to go :<


----------



## Farobi (Aug 21, 2017)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Whoever votes "yes"
> You guys need to go :<



Go to a pizza shop for some delicious hawaiian pizza? Yes please


----------



## carp (Aug 21, 2017)

havent tried it, probably isnt for me but idgaf


----------



## helenkeller (Aug 21, 2017)

I don't care.
It is good on pizza, especially from Cheesecake factory, 10.99 is a lot to ask for a small pizza but they're very good. Just not something I would pay for myself. I stick to normal cheese or bacon if I order pizza.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 21, 2017)

i love pineapple.  i love pizza. but im not a fan of them together :c I wish i liked it!


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 21, 2017)

Ably.Saucey said:


> *Why in the big, wide world are people so hot and bothered about pineapple on pizza?! I like Hawaiian pizza, I like pizza without pineapple! There's no need to argue! It doesn't matter! It's just pizza!*



This.


----------



## Shu (Aug 21, 2017)

yesyesyesyes and yes I always have pineapple on my pizza and it grosses out everyone else. I hate pineapple by itself, too strong.


----------



## --- (Aug 21, 2017)

i'll have it on a hawaiian pizza or any pizza as long as it doesn't clash flavours. i hate tomatoes, onions,
 olives, or grilled peppers on pizza tho.


----------



## rayta27 (Aug 21, 2017)

I don't like pineapple except in pina coladas so i personally think it's icky but that's just me, you can put pop tarts on your pizza for all i care.


----------



## KeatAlex (Aug 22, 2017)

Yeah! I love me some Pineapple Pizza!


----------



## tifachu (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm mildly allergic to pineapple (get tingly mouth if i eat any amount &.. upset stomach.. if i eat too much), though i can't say it's awful as a pizza topping. i mean, pizza is pizza, i can't complain. all pizza is good with some pineapple or not  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2017)

Sweet and savory go together well


----------



## helloxcutiee (Aug 22, 2017)

It's the best thing since sliced bread ok.


----------



## bonucci (Aug 22, 2017)

No. I hate pineapples in general and I don't want them anywhere near me or food I actually like.


----------



## Keldi (Aug 22, 2017)

Yes! I only like it when it's very finely cut though, like it's one with the cheese haha


----------



## MayorMissy (Aug 29, 2017)

I haven't tried it yet. I can't eat pineapples.


----------



## Fluffy Fox Of Fate (Aug 29, 2017)

I like pineapple on pizza a lot! Pretty much if I get pizza it always has it on it. ^^
Now it's not always a traditional Hawaiian (Ham and pineapple) I sometimes mix it up with pineapple, sausage, and black olives. I know it's a bit of an odd combination, but hey it's the way I like it.

Honestly I don't understand the whole thing with people bashing pineapple on pizza so much. I just don't understand why it's such a big deal compared to other toppings.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Aug 29, 2017)

It tastes alright but??? Idk i'm basic I like plain pepperoni pizza and it just is unnecessary for me.


----------



## fenris (Aug 29, 2017)

Pineapple and pepperoni is my favorite combination.  I like it best with crushed red pepper flakes sprinkled over the top.


----------



## pft7 (Aug 29, 2017)

I don't like pizza so I suppose it must be a no.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 29, 2017)

Becca617 said:


> I prefer pineapple alone, just the sweetness of pineapple doesn't really suit cheesy pizza. I love both foods, I just don't want to mix them.



Yep. That's pretty much it


----------



## cornimer (Aug 29, 2017)

My absolute favourite pizza topping


----------



## Cailey (Aug 29, 2017)

HECK no.


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 30, 2017)

we need to stop with the overly controversial threads okay

pinapple on pizza>no pizza, I'm pretty indifferent to it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 30, 2017)

It's delicious.  I don't understand the hate.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't mind it every once in a while but on every pizza? No thank you. On a barbecue pizza I think it's pretty good but on a good old pepperoni it's kinda odd.


----------



## Apriiil (Aug 30, 2017)

I do not like the mix of pineapple and pizza... No thanks. Mushroom pizza is the best


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It's delicious.  I don't understand the hate.



Pineapple is terrible. End of story.


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 30, 2017)

NO PINAPPLE ON PIZZA! >=O

Weird! Lol actually no. It's take it or leave it


----------



## Kyle (Aug 30, 2017)

Fruit doesn't belong on pizza and I will smash you into the ground if you put that junk on *my* pizza.


----------



## Cascade (Aug 30, 2017)

Maybe pineapple reduces heartburn?


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 31, 2017)

No I think it's awful on pizza. I've tried it before, and I really wasn't fond of it. I do have friends who order it though, and I guess if that's what they like on pizza that's fine. Just don't expect me to order a large pizza with pineapple on it. We're going half and half with that. Fruit does not belong on pizza.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 31, 2017)

It wouldn't be my first choice but it's an ok option if you wanna change things up a bit.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 31, 2017)

*vomits*
i'd rather go with my favorite TUNA and pizza, not that anyone thinks that's disgusting either of course not


----------



## Foreversacredx (Sep 8, 2017)

NOPE. WHY?!


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Sep 10, 2017)

I like pineapple on pizza but it's not my first choice, I'd prefer tuna, a fried egg or some spinach over pineapple.


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm not very fond of sweet pizza, but I'll try a bite once in a while if it's offered just because.



Senshi said:


> No I think it's awful on pizza. I've tried it before, and I really wasn't fond of it. I do have friends who order it though, and I guess if that's what they like on pizza that's fine. Just don't expect me to order a large pizza with pineapple on it. We're going half and half with that. Fruit does not belong on pizza.



TOMATOES. haha.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 10, 2017)

I don't eat pizza so I wouldn't know unless I actually tried it, although I went to a restaurant once with a few friends and I remember somebody ordering a pizza with pineapple on it and I didn't know what to think. I daren't judge what people eat looking at my small diet, ha.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 10, 2017)

so the whole chicken w/ maple syrup and breakfast waffles is acceptable but pineapple on pizza isn't? y'all freaks

i personally think that the contrast of the sweetness of the pineapple with the savoury taste of pizza blend very well.


----------



## saymonsalmon (Sep 11, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## squidpops (Sep 11, 2017)

not a fan, taste way too weird for me to like it


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2017)

Pineapple is good on pizza despite what mogyay says


----------



## mogyay (Sep 19, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Pineapple is good on pizza despite what mogyay says



wow as soon as i saw that u posted i knew there'd be trouble

also guys don't be fooled the mods clearly manipulated this poll, i refuse to believe so many good people on this forum would like this abomination 

pineapple on pizza is w r o n g


----------



## Goyoku (Sep 19, 2017)

I order Hawaiian pizza for the ham, the pineapple is okay and I don't mind it. But only when it's paired with ham, otherwise that's too sweet on my savoury pizza >:[


----------



## Ackee (Sep 19, 2017)

it's not my favorite, but i don't hate it either.


----------



## peniny (Sep 20, 2017)

ham & pineapple are amazing on pizza - but i don't get it as often as i used to haha


----------



## mogyay (Sep 21, 2017)

6000.. Gonna take a guess at who hacked this


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2017)

mogyay said:


> 6000.. Gonna take a guess at who hacked this



Nobody hacked this mog.

Pineapple on pizza is just that popular.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Sep 21, 2017)

I love mixing sweet and savory flavors, so it's one of my favorites. At Pizza Hut I add banana and cherry peppers and call it fruit salad pizza :3


----------



## cornimer (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm so glad 6,000 people agree that pineapple on pizza is the way to go


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 21, 2017)

the better poll question would be

"Do you like the forum having a new poll thread every month asking about pineapple on pizza?"

also, I was going to advise that you shouldn't let Thunder see this thread, but now that Fair's over he can't really troll us for another year anyhow...


----------



## seliph (Sep 21, 2017)

I see Justin's gotten 6000 steps closer to hell


----------



## Justin (Sep 21, 2017)

mogyay said:


> 6000.. Gonna take a guess at who hacked this



Did you find any clues yet? Appreciate any help you can offer in helping us find the perpetrator.


----------



## seliph (Sep 21, 2017)

Justin said:


> Did you find any clues yet? Appreciate any help you can offer in helping us find the perpetrator.



The call is coming from inside the house!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi I disabled the Russian Hackers that infiltrated your poll, from Tom with love xoxo

PS - pineapple on pizza is gross


----------



## Laureline (Sep 21, 2017)

Tom nooooo.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 21, 2017)

Justin said:


> Did you find any clues yet? Appreciate any help you can offer in helping us find the perpetrator.



you're welcome


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 21, 2017)

Justin said:


> Did you find any clues yet? Appreciate any help you can offer in helping us find the perpetrator.



ay stop lurking and get back in line for Space Mountain 
(...all electronic devices must be placed in the guest lockers before boarding the ride...)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 22, 2017)

My favorite Pizza:
- Tomato sauce
- Ham / Chicken / Grounded beef
- Champignon
- Pineapple

I could put pineapple on literally every single Pizza :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2018)

The votes against pineapple are over 9,000 lmfao


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2018)

Pineapple is my favorite topping and it doesn’t deserve this reckless hate #justiceforpineapple


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2018)

Becca617 said:


> I prefer pineapple alone, just the sweetness of pineapple doesn't really suit cheesy pizza. I love both foods, I just don't want to mix them.



I'm with you on this. I prefer pineapple in something else since the sweetness isn't favorable with cheese or cheesy pizza for me.  That's really why I would say ewww, no. But if someone wants it on their pizza, I'm not gonna judge. xD;


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 20, 2018)

Why my do so many people hate pineapple on pizza? It tastes so good...


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 20, 2018)

Today I learned that robots hate pineapple, just like how Zerg hate lemon.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Today I learned that robots hate pineapple, just like how Zerg hate lemon.



Very true, very true indeed.  That OVER 9000!!!  Count is impressive : ‘ )


I personally like pineapples on pizza


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 20, 2018)

I have never had a slice of pineapple pizza, so as far as the poll is concerned I went with the "I don't care/haven't tried it" option. I have a feeling that I'd probably dislike it, but I'm not certain. I might have to try it sometime if I find myself in the situation that it's available, but I don't figure I'd ever actually want to make or buy a whole pineapple pizza when I could make or buy one that I know I like the taste of instead.


----------



## dedenne (Jun 20, 2018)

pineapple yes pizza yes pineapple pizza absolutely not

at least the majority of members agree


----------



## dimicrow (Jun 20, 2018)

no, you sinners


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 20, 2018)

Makes me wonder what people would think of mayonnaise on pizza if they hate pineapple so much. It's a common pizza ingredient in Japan. In fact, Japan seems to love mayo on just about anything...


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 20, 2018)

People really have the _audacity_ to hate pineapple on pizza, but will smother their pizza in _RANCH_? Or _OLIVES_? I am offended and hurt, but it’s okay, because only people with superior tastebuds enjoy pineapple on pizza.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 20, 2018)

Um, the poll results confuse me...


----------



## Locket (Jun 20, 2018)

nintendofan85 said:


> Um, the poll results confuse me...



they shouldn't, i mean they're accurate and reliable

also i voted no and i feel like that's always the right answer


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2018)

Locket said:


> they shouldn't, i mean they're accurate and reliable
> 
> also i voted no and i feel like that's always the right answer




Yes, because a bunch of hackers or bots entering against votes is “accurate” and “reliable”.  Lmao


----------



## Katelyn (Jun 20, 2018)

Lol @ The fact that there's over 9,000 vote but only a little over 2,000 active members


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Jun 20, 2018)

I _strongly_ believe that the votes have been hacked/edited, and I'm not being sarcastic either. Looking through the comments, quite a few people seem to like it; therefore, there is no possible way that 99.44% of the votes are "no." Is there a way to delete votes or something? Because there should be more "yes" votes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Katelyn said:


> Lol @ The fact that there's over 9,000 vote but only a little over 2,000 active members



oh my god, i didn't even think of that. the vote ratio makes a lot more sense now... something's up.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 20, 2018)

reasons why moderator actions need to be transparent


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 20, 2018)

those are some very mental poll results.. but ok

anyways, i've only had it once and i thought it was good.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 20, 2018)

Those...poll numbers. O-o that can't be members who voted! lol

I only had Pineapple on pizza once, it's meh.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 20, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> Lol @ The fact that there's over 9,000 vote but only a little over 2,000 active members



That was intentional, wasn't it?


----------



## Laureline (Jun 21, 2018)

I forget which mod declared their dislike for pineapple pizza, by messing with the poll.


----------



## riummi (Jun 21, 2018)

I used to hate it but now I love it! Sweet pineapple goes so well with salty ham and gooey cheese! I wish I could have some rn


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Yes, because a bunch of hackers or bots entering against votes is ?accurate? and ?reliable?.  Lmao



it's not even hackers lol

these results accurate so idk why y'all are complaining


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 21, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Yes, because a bunch of hackers or bots entering against votes is ?accurate? and ?reliable?.  Lmao



hackers must have some A+ level game to have mod powers and be on staff

- - - Post Merge - - -



Laureline said:


> I forget which mod declared their dislike for pineapple pizza, by messing with the poll.



I'm gonna blame tom


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 21, 2018)

No, I usually don’t like anything sweet/sour tastes on food that is not desert.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 21, 2018)

I don't mind it. If I ever get it though, I really need to be feeling like it.

Hawaiian only.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 21, 2018)

YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> hackers must have some A+ level game to have mod powers and be on staff
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





I wasn’t saying it was hackers specifically.  It could have been bots.


But more than likely it was Tom.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2018)

bumping this for anyone that voted in the pecan vs pumpkin pie thread but not this

for research purposes

edit: oh wait it's not even public. screw this time to make a v2.0


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

not a fan of gross pizza, but I love pineapple


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

oh jeez 18,026 votes on EEW NO

xD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 19, 2018)

how do I delete someone else's thread?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2018)

I will be forever laughing at the extra 18,000 votes for “no” added by the staff.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Oct 19, 2018)

It's a no from me.


----------



## blueninjutsu (Oct 20, 2018)

I don't see the big deal, like people have weirder salty and sweet mixed combos alllll the time. I mean personally? I wouldn't rly go for it.


----------



## goro (Oct 21, 2018)

sounds absolutely disgusting but i hate pizza in general. i'm very fun at parties yes
also props to mods for having the right opinion


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 21, 2018)

Pepperoni, jalapenos, and pineapple for me. It's sweet, fatty, salty and spicy. The perfect comfort food.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 21, 2018)

ok NO but my number one bae ordered me it one time to my house as a joke and WAS IT ALRIGHT? POSSIBLY? i was very hungry so i could probably have eaten anything at the point. i still think it's really wrong and should be illegal tho


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 21, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> how do I delete someone else's thread?



you can't stranger
So don't be angry because your pineapple on pizza thread is close that's the same thing as this thread.
Anyways you can be angry at me because I was the one who reported on your thread that it should be closed because admins don't want two same threads open.
Anyways that's what happen when ppl make another thread that's the same as another thread.


----------



## Lemonsky (Oct 22, 2018)

I quite like pineapple on pizza since it adds a pleasant flavor.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 22, 2018)

^^  pineapple pizza actually diving the forum, INTERESTING 


#saynotopineapple


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 22, 2018)

Remember that time when over 18k users where online on Bell Tree just to vote "EEW, NO!!" on this poll?
Good times...

Anyway, I've never tried it yet and I'm not sure if or when I will try it. While I do eat pineapple, I'm not 
sure if it taste good in combination with pizza. Guess if I ever get the chance to try it I will try it and
make my final opinion about it then.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 22, 2018)

don’t listen to mog she’s blinded by hatred


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 22, 2018)

Whoa. I had a feeling something weird had happened with the poll xD But yeah, since it's surfaced, I do like it myself.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 24, 2018)

I agree with the 788% of active users who dislike it.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2018)

I assume a mod rigged the poll for fun?
I actually picked the 3rd option (Though I don't remember when I did that). I don't get all the fighting people go through over this.


----------



## princepoke (Oct 24, 2018)

i was surprised by the poll number fjdjfjfn
i like pineapple on pizza tho
would take it anyday over pepperoni


----------



## AmeliaNaut (Oct 24, 2018)

pineapple on pizza is sooo good!! its like my favourite type of pizza


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 24, 2018)

AmeliaNaut said:


> pineapple on pizza is sooo good!! its like my favourite type of pizza



Choke... Jkjkjkjkjkjkjk


----------



## Korichi (Oct 26, 2018)

Askdjd the poll?!;; 
But yes I agree that pineapples do not belong on pizza.


----------



## Reckoner (Oct 26, 2018)

it's sinful and I wouldn't touch it with a 18,040 foot pole


----------



## Tessie (Oct 26, 2018)

is the poll really legit? lol


and i dont care for it. i only ate it bc other ppl ordered it and it was alright lol nothing to hate nothing to love


----------



## Laureline (Oct 26, 2018)

Tessie said:


> is the poll really legit? lol
> 
> 
> and i dont care for it. i only ate it bc other ppl ordered it and it was alright lol nothing to hate nothing to love


No it's not, a certain someone who will remain nameless changed it.


----------



## partangel (Oct 27, 2018)

Im going to be honest i have tried it and it wasnt that bad in terms of taste but morally it is............ weird.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 29, 2018)

I don't think I've ever tried it and I don't ever plan to lmao


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 2, 2018)

i wish i could say one way or another but i never tried it!


----------



## chet_manley (Nov 2, 2018)

Some people like sweet and salty. Some people find pineapple to be too watery a topping for pizza. Why not let people just enjoy what they like and not worry about it? After all, this isn't a question that really matters, like whether or not a hotdog is a sandwich or not.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 2, 2018)

I just enjoy pizza plain, no toppings.


----------



## Candyland791 (Nov 12, 2018)

There  are either the persons who absolutely loathe pineapple on pizza or the ones, who think it tastes fine. I myself think it's okay to have pineapple on pizza and I really don't understand why everyone is having such a big dispute about this whole thing


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 18, 2018)

I am both upset and laughing at the poll results xD 

I've always loved pineapple on pizza. Hawaiian pizza was always my favourite as a kid. My tastes have refined a bit since then, but I still like it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 18, 2018)

MayorOfMagix said:


> My tastes have refined a bit since then



your tastes were already refined, there's only downhill from here


----------



## Rasha (Nov 18, 2018)

I guess I made an earlier comment here but I forgot what it was but it was definitely before I actually tasted the thing.
well, I hate pineapples but pineapple on pizza is actually delicious.


----------



## ume yume (Nov 18, 2018)

pineapple allergy :/
aside from the pain of rashes, i don't find the taste particularly bad 
but it's not great either


----------



## auroral (Nov 18, 2018)

I just like cheese on my pizza bc im a picky baby


----------



## Antonio (Nov 19, 2018)

We should just end this thread and make a new thread, with a different poll. One that isn't rigged.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 19, 2018)

Antonio said:


> We should just end this thread and make a new thread, with a different poll. One that isn't rigged.



already tried that, and some jackass just reported it (despite this thread only being "alive" due to me bumping it before remembering "oh yeah, some chuckle**** on staff decided to hyuck it up all over the poll and never clean up after themselves")

yes, I'm still annoyed by this and will continue to be until we get a proper untainted poll


----------



## Antonio (Nov 19, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> already tried that, and some jackass just reported it



we must do something about it, if only OP was active enough to lock the thread.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 19, 2018)

I mean I'm still down for my nuking this thread idea

though I'd be infinitely less annoyed if things had been fixed up or remade afterwards. if you're going to sabotage something as a "joke", then at least clean it up afterwards

since like it's somewhat hard to trust staff otherwise, if this is how they're gonna do things


----------



## Nadene (Nov 19, 2018)

actually disappointed by the Bell Tree community
big yikes​


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 12, 2018)

lmao, I love whoever artificially boosted the vote count. It turned a good thread into a great thread


----------



## mogyay (Dec 12, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean I'm still down for my nuking this thread idea
> 
> though I'd be infinitely less annoyed if things had been fixed up or remade afterwards. if you're going to sabotage something as a "joke", then at least clean it up afterwards
> 
> since like it's somewhat hard to trust staff otherwise, if this is how they're gonna do things



god forbid the staff don't act like robots and have fun with us once in a while lol, biased bc i hate pineapple pizza tho


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 12, 2018)

i asked staff abt this once and they said it was fine because it looked legit, big yikes


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 12, 2018)

mogyay said:


> god forbid the staff don't act like robots and have fun with us once in a while lol, biased bc i hate pineapple pizza tho



Yeah I don't see a reason to be "annoyed" by this poll. I thought it was funny. I'm guessing that person who said they were annoyed by it was one of the people who like pineapple on pizza lol


----------



## GhulehGirl (Dec 12, 2018)

Don't like pineapple so no


----------



## KnoxUK (Dec 12, 2018)

Wow really? I thought Pineapple on pizza would be more popular. Love pineapple, especially when its combined on pizza.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 12, 2018)

KnoxUK said:


> Wow really? I thought Pineapple on pizza would be more popular. Love pineapple, especially when its combined on pizza.



It_ is_ more popular. it's just that someone (likely on the staff) rigged the vote because they can't handle the truth.  18,000 votes for "Eww no," on a thread that only has 4,000 views. Dead giveaway. 

I like pineapple on pizza, though I admit it doesn't go with every topping. It's good on Hawaiian pizza, but my favorite is barbecue chicken pizza (with bacon and pineapple). It's a specialty pizza so it costs a bit more generally, but it's delicious.


----------



## Saga (Dec 13, 2018)

I just feel like pineapple is never meant to be hot - it really weirds me out to bite into sweet, juicy, HOT pineapple. Blech! So no, I definitely don't think it tastes good on pizza. I mean, after living in Japan I like some pretty weird pizza toppings by American standards (like shrimp, corn, mayo, and shiso), but pineapple is a bridge too far.

Sadly, all of my friends and family members loooove pineapple pizza, so if we share a pizza they insist on ordering it and I have to pick every little piece of it off. Sometimes I miss some hidden under the cheese that I think are cheese bubbles, and when I bite in - ooh, that's a nasty surprise!


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 13, 2018)

jvgsjeff said:


> It_ is_ more popular. it's just that someone (likely on the staff) rigged the vote because they can't handle the truth.  18,000 votes for "Eww no," on a thread that only has 4,000 views. Dead giveaway.
> 
> I like pineapple on pizza, though I admit it doesn't go with every topping. It's good on Hawaiian pizza, but my favorite is barbecue chicken pizza (with bacon and pineapple). It's a specialty pizza so it costs a bit more generally, but it's delicious.



Even if it were a legit poll 'no' would still be winning by a decent amount


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 13, 2018)

pineapple on pizza is actually really good you guys are just mean


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 29, 2018)

I can't eat Pineapple since i'm allergic. It sounds interesting though.


----------



## petaltail (Dec 29, 2018)

pineapple on pizza is Bad™


----------



## Soigne (Dec 29, 2018)

looks like someone can't handle being wrong !!!


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 30, 2018)

Well, since I hate pineapple in general, I'd have to say no to ever putting it on a pizza. It's just not a flavor or texture that I care for.


----------



## Chibiusa (Dec 31, 2018)

I'll never understand why people get so dramatic over such a mild food combination. It's just sweet and savory.


----------



## Noctis (Dec 31, 2018)

I like it. Never understood why yall go mad for those who like it. But all honesty once I did eat a slice with pineapple, never knew from where it came from but it was terrible. So I guess it also depends who makes the pizza (ex pizza hut, pizza loca, little caesars)


----------



## happyhailey (Jan 1, 2019)

yes yes yes -- 

pineapple on pizza is so good. but i eat, breathe, sleep pineapple. 

i buy about three gallons of pineapple juice a week c: hehe


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 1, 2019)

I just had pineapple pizza today and it was tasty. I generally enjoy pineapple so I like it on pizza too.


----------



## Moon Witch (Jan 1, 2019)

the only place pineapple belongs is in the trash
i hate them so much
the taste, smell, texture... just no


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2019)

Pineapple on pizza is a definite yes. I would honestly enjoy the heck out of a pizza with only tomato sauce and pineapple :shrugs:
The sweetness of it just makes a pizza so much more enjoyable


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 1, 2019)

happyhailey said:


> yes yes yes --
> 
> pineapple on pizza is so good. but i eat, breathe, sleep pineapple.
> 
> i buy about three gallons of pineapple juice a week c: hehe



you, I love


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 1, 2019)

I put pineapple on a ham sandwich today. Come at me bro.


----------



## Coffins (Jan 1, 2019)

I love pineapple on it?s own but have a hard time eating it cooked be it on a ham or on pizza. I think part of the joy is it?s cold crispness and that?s ruined when it?s heated. It gets all soggy and too-sweet bleh!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 1, 2019)

why and how is this thread still alive


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 2, 2019)

Firelight said:


> why and how is this thread still alive



People need to know about the forbidden fruit and why its evil.


----------



## happyhailey (Jan 3, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> you, I love



well, i love you too c:


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 3, 2019)

Firelight said:


> why and how is this thread still alive



yeah, sorry about that


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 3, 2019)

Why are there 18k votes on no

But I agree. NO.


----------



## chamsae (Jan 3, 2019)

hawaiian/any other kind of pizza with pineapple on it is profanation


----------



## tae (Jan 3, 2019)

pineapple on pizza is absolutely disgusting


----------



## duckykate (Jan 3, 2019)

if u like pineapple on pizza youre a hoe confirmed


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 4, 2019)

should or should I not
should I try pineapples on pizza?


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2019)

i like it lol


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 5, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> should or should I not
> should I try pineapples on pizza?



Don't give in


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 5, 2019)

katezilla said:


> if u like pineapple on pizza youre a hoe confirmed



its true i love pineapple on pizza


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> should or should I not
> should I try pineapples on pizza?



You should at least _try_ it.


----------



## Kristenn (Jan 5, 2019)

I love pineapple on pizza I'm so shocked by these results because everyone I know loves it! It's the perfect mixture of salty and sweet  Don't hate on it before you give it a real chance!


----------



## Envy (Jan 5, 2019)

I never want anything other than plain pizza. However, I don't understand why people act so insulted at other people eating pineapple on their pizza? It may be some kind of joke, but honestly, if that's the case I can't really appreciate it as a joke. I think people are far too nosy about other people's eating habits. I have dealt with it all of my life and I wish people would just mind their own business.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 5, 2019)

Hmm some ppl are saying not to try it and saying try a little of it
I think i'll give it a try 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Of course not a big bite of it


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

NightmareSilver said:


> Hmm some ppl are saying not to try it and saying try a little of it
> I think i'll give it a try
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




At least if you try it then you can say if you hate it or not


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 20, 2019)

JesterDalamadur said:


> Hmm some ppl are saying not to try it and saying try a little of it
> I think i'll give it a try
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



My guy tries pineapple on pizza for the first time and suddenly disappears never to be seen again. RIP buddy, I always knew that pineapple was evil.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 20, 2019)

I just ate pineapple on pizza yesterday. it was delicious. you people are weak and will not survive the winter


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 20, 2019)

I have changed my opinion on this recently after having a pineapple pizza that was actually pretty good. Before that, all the pineapple pizzas I had were cheap frozen pizzas and they did not taste very good. If you make it right though, they add some nice flavor.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2019)

I never tried it and I have no reason to change that.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 20, 2019)

Well, I never tried it out, may will do it when I order next time a pizza.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2019)

The amount of dislikes on this poll seems a little bit excessive lol


----------



## Ryzia27 (Jul 20, 2019)

Personally no, i hate pineapple. But if anyone wants it on their pizza then go right on ahead. Just keep it far away from my pizza and we're all good.


----------



## Dim (Jul 21, 2019)

Romaki said:


> The amount of dislikes on this poll seems a little bit excessive lol


How the hell did 18183 people vote? Is this rigged?? XD


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 21, 2019)

Romaki said:


> The amount of dislikes on this poll seems a little bit excessive lol



Not enough dislikes


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 21, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> Not enough dislikes



ikr it neeeeeeds moreeee~!!!!!!


----------



## Kaitlin (Jul 21, 2019)

i tried it once and didn't mind it!


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 22, 2019)

I don't absolutely despise it but if I get Hawaiian pizza I will pick the pineapple off and just eat it without it.


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 22, 2019)

At first, I hate this pizza, but now I believe 'Pineapple pizza religion'


----------



## Dude.. (Jul 23, 2019)

don't trip guys but pineapple should be required on all pizza ever made


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 28, 2019)

Dude.. said:


> don't trip guys but pineapple should be required on all pizza ever made



Some people just want to watch the world burn


----------



## Hat' (Jul 29, 2019)

Dude.. said:


> don't trip guys but pineapple should be required on all pizza ever made



Freedom of speech shouldn't be free


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 30, 2019)

Dude.. said:


> don't trip guys but pineapple should be required on all pizza ever made



No.There should be a worldwide law that no fruit is allowed within a 1000 yard radius of any pizza making establishment.If you wanna put fruit on your pizza in the privacy of your own home,then that's your problem.


----------



## maple22 (Aug 1, 2019)

I think they're awful together. I hate wasting food, though, so I pick off the pineapple and eat it by itself.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 2, 2019)

queertactics said:


> this is without a doubt THE most important question of all time --
> 
> do you like pineapple on pizza? yes or no?



x) I'm happy either way. I prefer it without pinspple though.


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 7, 2019)

Never!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 7, 2019)

Dude.. said:


> don't trip guys but pineapple should be required on all pizza ever made



and they hated him because he told the truth


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 8, 2019)

Bcat said:


> and they hated him because he told the truth



Just because you've been corrupted by the evil empire of pineapples doesn't mean the rest of us will give in too.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 8, 2019)

Bcat said:


> and they hated him because he told the truth



No,they hated him because he advocated a crime against humanity.


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes but ONLY if there is also pepperoni & jalape?os added


----------



## Cwynne (Aug 13, 2019)

why does everyone hate it so much??? I haven't had it in maybe ten years but I recall liking it when I did have it despite my deep disdain for pizza in general


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 13, 2019)

Cwynne said:


> why does everyone hate it so much??? I haven't had it in maybe ten years but I recall liking it when I did have it despite my deep disdain for pizza in general



Why does everyone hate it so much?I think it's because it was invented by Canadians.

Eh,maybe not.Some people think a thing like Hawaiian pizza is a bastardization of something that many people consider to be purely Italian.I don't think it's any worse than other foods from different countries that have been altered for regional tastes but for me personally,I consider pizza to be a treat that I don't have very often and when I do have it,I sure as Shinola don't want any damn fruit on it.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 13, 2019)

Cwynne said:


> why does everyone hate it so much??? I haven't had it in maybe ten years but I recall liking it when I did have it despite my deep disdain for pizza in general



because some people have small brains and are afraid of joy


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 13, 2019)

Bcat said:


> because some people have small brains and are afraid of joy



Hey,now....no makin' sport of us small brained people.And I'm not afraid of joy,I'm just afraid of tropical fruit on my pizza.


----------



## Dim (Aug 15, 2019)

Never tried it. Don't have any desire to try it. I don't even know if I like Pineapples anyway.


Bcat said:


> because some people have small brains and are afraid of joy


Judging from the poll, I guess that means 99.29 percent of people have small brains and are afraid of joy. Or perhaps 0.71% of people have larger than normal size brains and are not afraid of joy? idk I need to sleep/


----------



## Zura (Aug 15, 2019)

Pineapple pizza with ham is AMAZING!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sometimes I qeustion this community -_-


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 15, 2019)

I mean, I don't mind it.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2019)

*pure evil*


----------

